# Agoraphobia: Flying- how to desensitize



## DavidPT40 (Jun 11, 2006)

Before my Panic Disorder began in 2009, I used to love flying commercially. Always a fun and exciting thing to do. However, I experienced one of my first panic attacks on a flight from Houston to home in January 2009. I recognized what was going on, so I didn't freak out (outwardly) anyways. I suffered my way through the flight and made it home without causing a stir.

Now I have a new job that requires me to fly across the country. What are the steps I should take to desensitize myself to flying?


----------



## RockIt (Jan 8, 2011)

Take your favorite music with you. Any distractions you can have like a laptop, book, magazine, notebook for writing a story, art paper, etc. You might even want to take a sleep mask/blindfold type thing. Might look a little silly but it will feel like you are in your own little world while listening to your favorite tunes.

Sometimes I have been on a flight beside someone who has an interesting background or is a good storyteller. See how it goes in the first 15-20 min after reaching altitude and then decide whether to keep to yourself or not.

I bet there are also some flying forums online that have some great tips for this too. Best of luck.


----------



## popeet (Dec 8, 2005)

Those are all really good tips and exactly what I would do as I have a serious fear of flying. I would also let me co-passengers know that I am afraid of flying. There are benefits...

One time I was flying next to a woman in her seventies. Who knew she'd be one of those interesting co-passengers RockIt described above? She saw me freaking out and gave me some oxy. She told me a story and I was out. The plane turned into an ultraviolet feather spiraling gently down onto a neon spiral runway. The plane touched down, and I was at my destination. 

Another time my co-passenger, a kindly bartender, gave me his Ipod, a blanket, bought me drinks and held my hand till I fell asleep. 

Unfortunately, and I don't encourage this, I almost always drink ridiculous amounts when I fly. Last time I had several ativan and a mini bar bottle of this ridiculously potent stuff called 99 Bananas. I don't remember anything. I don't remember being picked up at the airport, nothing.

But a person who flies for work couldn't possibly keep this up. Desensitization would be great.


----------



## DavidPT40 (Jun 11, 2006)

Yeah I kind of need to know the CBT steps to desensitizing myself to flying. In the workbook I have, it teaches a breathing technique that is supposed to allow you to get through anxiety provoking situations without having a panic attack. I've been practicing it, with intermittent success. I just need to get totally desensitized to flying again and I will be doing good.

Unfortunately, my CBT workbook discourages highly: alcohol, any type of distraction, or any type of safety items (having a bottle of benzos handy). It wants me to focus on the symptoms I am having, and to stop the negative thought process. But flying is an all or nothing situation. Once you get on that plane and the door shuts, you're just along for the ride.

So help me add to this list:
1-Diaphramatic breathing.
2-Interrupting negative thought patterns (these physical symptoms are not harmful, its just my bodies natural response to stress).
3-Caffeine avoidance, avoidance of alcohol the night before (neurotransmitter rebound).
4-Taking Magnesium and Zinc before the flight.
5-Taking my normal medications- Klonopin and Vistaril.


----------



## popeet (Dec 8, 2005)

Yes, ok, sorry for the side stories. One thing I want to note, though. I took zinc because I thought it would lower my cortisol. I got extremely anxious from it. That's because I didn't know I had really low cortisol. Just a note that very low cortisol can cause anxiety. If you take zinc ahead of time and notice that it doesn't upset you, then you don't have my problem.

6. Virtual reality training/exposure beforehand
7. Repeating a calming mantra to yourself
8. Identifying the exact triggers in your in-flight agoraphobia so it's not generalized
9. Binaural beats for anxiety/panic during the flights
10. Watching comedy clips about people who are agoraphobic on planes, while on the plane.

I like wearing big sunglasses in flight. It looks weird, but it really helps coupled with music and is less anxiety provoking than a sleep mask.


----------



## NikNak31 (Feb 25, 2011)

DavidPT40 said:


> Before my Panic Disorder began in 2009, I used to love flying commercially. Always a fun and exciting thing to do. However, I experienced one of my first panic attacks on a flight from Houston to home in January 2009. I recognized what was going on, so I didn't freak out (outwardly) anyways. I suffered my way through the flight and made it home without causing a stir.
> 
> Now I have a new job that requires me to fly across the country. What are the steps I should take to desensitize myself to flying?


I just forced myself to do it and now I like it. The panic attacks I had waiting in the airport was unreal...I was sitting there like a statue freakin out. Once I clamed down it was really good. I couldnt prepare myself to be honest but onced exposed to it eventually had to calm down.


----------



## DavidPT40 (Jun 11, 2006)

So NikNak, what did you do once on the aircraft? Did you have any additional panic attacks on the plane? If so, what did you do to control/prevent them?


----------



## Choosibird (Mar 20, 2013)

Hi David,

I am thinking about going on a flight - I haven't been on a plane in 21 years. I feel fed up with all this anxiety malarky. I was googling (as you do ) and wondered how your flight was and how you're getting on?

Cheers


----------

